# Why do temp visa requirements list income?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

It seems strange that to get a temporary visa to Mexico one needs to show income (presumably from what they're earning now, in their home country). The visa, assuming it's granted, doesn't allow you to work in Mexico, does it? So what good is your income in your home country if it's going to stop when you enter Mexico? Can someone explain this seeming-paradox?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Many have pensions such as Social Security and private pensions, savings and money from sale of property. Some earn income from Internet companies they run and can operate here in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Split the USA said:


> It seems strange that to get a temporary visa to Mexico one needs to show income (presumably from what they're earning now, in their home country). The visa, assuming it's granted, doesn't allow you to work in Mexico, does it? So what good is your income in your home country if it's going to stop when you enter Mexico? Can someone explain this seeming-paradox?


They don't want people moving to Mexico without any resources. However, you point to an interesting conundrum. They don't check that the source of income will continue. Either it is an oversight on the part of the people who wrote the regulations, or they figure if you have some income before coming it is evidence that you are not a bum and will continue to not be a bum after arriving in Mexico.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

When you apply for temporary residency, you receive a one year visa with proof of income. New rules now require proof of income when renewing this visa. This is how they check to see if you still meet the income requirements to retain this visa.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> When you apply for temporary residency, you receive a one year visa with proof of income. New rules now require proof of income when renewing this visa. This is how they check to see if you still meet the income requirements to retain this visa.


As far as I know when you recieve a one year Residente Temporal and renew under the retiree non working RT visa they do not require proof of financial solvency to renew from 1 to 3 years. They are requesting financial solvency for immigrants that have recieved a RT visa for one year that have added a "permiso para trabajar" [work permit] when renewing.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Seems we have some disagreement on this? Has anyone experienced this recently that can settle the question? Someone who came in with validated income for their first year and then, on renewal, either did or did not have to verify income again?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Split the USA said:


> Someone who came in with validated income for their first year and then, on renewal, either did or did not have to verify income again?


The agent at the INM office has the final say on who gets asked for income requirements.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> The agent at the INM office has the final say on who gets asked for income requirements.


Not so. The agents only collect the documents requested by their head administrator. The head "Licenciado/Licenciada" does the work. They are the officials who sign your application as complete. They are required to know and follow the Immigration Law and official policies to the T. If they don´t they can be reported to INM head office in Mexico City as being incompetent by anyone who feels a report is required.

If you are at an entrance point coming into Mexico an IMN agent can determine if you are "deserve" an FMM tourist card for 180 days or part of or not.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Not so. The agents only collect the documents requested by their head administrator. The head "Licenciado/Licenciada" does the work. They are the officials who sign your application as complete. They are required to know and follow the Immigration Law and official policies to the T. If they don´t they can be reported to INM head office in Mexico City as being incompetent by anyone who feels a report is required.
> 
> If you are at an entrance point coming into Mexico an IMN agent can determine if you are "deserve" an FMM tourist card for 180 days or part of or not.


I guess that is why the requirements differ a tad at each office. Report them! Go ahead, but I hope you have your Permanente.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Actually they don't verify anything. They demanded monthly statements when my 401k gave quarterly. I told them just to call my bank to verify but no bank will give your information out. I'm beginning to think anyone with a good printer can meet the income requirements.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Actually they don't verify anything. They demanded monthly statements when my 401k gave quarterly. I told them just to call my bank to verify but no bank will give your information out. I'm beginning to think anyone with a good printer can meet the income requirements.


Yes, they cross the "t"s and dot the "i"s, but never check the spelling.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

It's not like the Mexican government will give you any financial assistance anyway. I have been doing the math and so far, after quitting smoking it costs us about $475.00 a month to live here modestly and that is still consuming tequila daily. 

I really think a person could just create a spreadsheet, paste on logo and it would fly right on through as they will not call your bank for any reason. Not that I would encourage that type of thing.


----------

